
Bowling with Melville - benbreen
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/10/24/bowling-with-melville/
======
RickJWagner
I bowled leagues and in competition from the 80s through the early 2000s. It
was great fun.

The best years were the earliest ones. During my teen years, I'd go to the
bowling center on Saturdays to watch the professionals on tv. Earl Anthony,
Mark Roth, Marshal Holman-- all great bolwers and better entertainers. After
the show, my friends and I would hit the lanes for some low-stakes 'pot'
games, where the winner would take home a few dollars.

Those days seem sadly gone. I hope some day they might come back.

~~~
dang
I moved this from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21357163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21357163)
to a repost of the OP, because HN doesn't get many bowling nostalgia comments.

